# קרדיטים



## the saiyan prince (15/7/13)

קרדיטים


----------



## haych (15/7/13)

מה? מי? איפה? 
לא יפה לעשות כזה טיזר ובמשך 35 דקות לא לכתוב שום הודעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש לך פה קהל שמחכה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (15/7/13)

לא הייתי בונה על קרדיטים חדשים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה בעלה של מסטיק אורביט ירוק. אלא אם הוא מתכנן להעלות את אותם הקרדיטים- הפעם מנקודת המבט הגברית שלו


----------



## haych (15/7/13)

אוי, נכון! 
ידעתי שהיוזר מצלצל לי מוכר ולא הצלחתי להזכר מי זה...
אחחחחח, האכזבה..


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (15/7/13)

אני לא יודעת, לא תוכננו עוד קרדיטים למיטב ידיעתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אולי כי השרשור בעמוד הראשי של תפוז (שזה בכלל קצת מביך) אבל כבר לא קופץ?

הולכת לשאול את פוטר.


----------



## ronitvas (15/7/13)

אכן


----------

